# NEW YORK | Cornell Technion Campus - Roosevelt Island | T/O



## Otie (Dec 16, 2010)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mayor Bloomberg: New York City Ready To Declare War On Silicon Valley*
December 19, 2011 8:05 PM












> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) – *Cornell University and the Technion Institute of Technology of Israel have been selected by Mayor Michael Bloomberg to help build a Roosevelt Island Science Center into a rival of California’s Silicon Valley.*
> 
> It was a multi-billion dollar competition to build a 2 million square-foot applied science and engineering campus on Roosevelt Island that Bloomberg hopes will catapult New York City into becoming the *leading developer of innovation and technology in the country*, reports CBS 2’s Marcia Kramer.
> 
> ...




*CORNELL WINS: NEXT STOP ROOSEVELT ISLAND* | ArchPaper
EAST, NEWSLETTER | TUESDAY, DECEMBER 20, 2011 | JULIE V. IOVINE With additional reporting by Tom Stoelker.



> With his hand essentially forced by a hasty withdraw of Stanford on Friday, and the hugely enticing carrot of a $350 million gift from Duty-Free billionaire and Cornell alum Charles Feeney, Mayor Bloomberg announced on Monday that the Cornell team will be building the NYC Tech Campus on Roosevelt Island. The terms “game changer” and “transformative” were bandied about with regularity throughout the mayor’s midday press conference, which was streamed live on the net to the delight of Cornell’s partnering campus, Technion—Israel Institute of Technology. The Israeli students’ digitally lapsed cheering added a techy touch.
> 
> The mayor said the plan was the boldest and most ambitious of the entries. Ultimately, the two million square foot campus will include housing for 2,500 students and 280 faculty members. A 150,000 square foot net-zero building just south of the Queensboro Bridge on the 10-acre site of Goldwater Hospital promises to be “the largest net-zero energy building in the eastern United States.”
> 
> ...











SOM'S PLAN FOR CORNELL'S TECH CAMPUS ON ROOSEVELT ISLAND.


















PROPOSED PEDESTRIAN BRIDGE FROM MANHATTAN TO ROOSEVELT ISLAND. (COURTESY HUNTER COLLEGE)









CORNELL'S PROPOSAL IS FILLED WITH SUSTAINABLE CONSTRUCTION TECHNIQUES.


----------



## thejacko5 (Nov 3, 2010)

very excited for this project. start to turn the hole that is roosevelt island into something worthwhile...

...hopefully be involved in the project as well.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

That old ruin at the south end of the island has something ? I know it's probably crap but it's lasted this long...........


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Why Technion when it is academically-ranked way past 100th and behind a lot of American universities?


----------



## dfiler (May 22, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the proposal but bloomberg is either dishonest or dillusional with regard to this project. Does he honestly think adding a university to NYC is going to all of a sudden create a silicon valley? So simple! Why didn't anyone else think of it.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

The Pedestrian Bridge to Roosevelt Island seems awesome as taking trams can be a pain and if the F train is not functioning, you're basically stuck in the island without a way to get out unless you have a car but still gotta go ALL the way around


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Flyover video of Cornell's winning Roosevelt Island Tech campus bid:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Curbed*



> Morphosis Goes First on Roosevelt Island Tech Campus
> May 9, 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*REW*



> Cornell out to push construction frontiers
> May 27 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cornell NYC Tech Campus Designs Unveiled*









NY Times









http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2012/...esign_details_for_roosevelt_island_campus.php









http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2012/...esign_details_for_roosevelt_island_campus.php









http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2012/...esign_details_for_roosevelt_island_campus.php



> October 15, 2012
> 
> A canopy of solar cells, a nearly classroom-free academic center, cafes open to the public and even a hotel. The new campus of the Cornell University graduate school for technology is expected to transform Roosevelt Island from a sleepy bedroom community into a high-technology hothouse, and indeed, the plans to be formally unveiled for the campus on Monday bear little resemblance to anything that is there now.
> 
> ...


Aside from any stylistic changes, here's a breakdown of the Cornell Tech campus plan:









http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665831/how-som-plans-to-build-nyc-a-better-silicon-valley


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks very good! Love the many solar panels on the roof. :cheers:


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Whether it will rival Silicon Valley or not, I don't know, but it sure looks like an awesome project.

But I thought that NYC already rivaled Silicon Valley?


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Any images of the site now?


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Talbot said:


> Whether it will rival Silicon Valley or not, I don't know, but it sure looks like an awesome project.
> 
> *But I thought that NYC already rivaled Silicon Valley?*


Definitely no. But it does have a rapidly expanding tech / start up sector. This project will definitely contribute to it.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Roosevelt Island Cornell NYC Tech ULURP Application Approved Last Thursday By NYC Council Land Use Sub Committee - Full NYC Council and Mayor Bloomberg Next Then Final Determination by RIOC *












> The NYC Council Land Use Committee approved the Roosevelt Island Cornell NYC Tech ULURP application last Thursday May 2. The Cornell NYC Tech ULURP application will now proceed to the full NYC Council and Mayor Bloomberg for expected approval. However, even after final approval from NYC, Cornell NYC Tech still needs to negotiate and come to an agreement with the Roosevelt Island Operating Corp (RIOC) for the approximately 3 acres of land controlled by RIOC within the planned Cornell NYC Tech campus on the site of the current Goldwater Hospital.
> 
> Click here for the Letter Agreement detailing the commitments made by Cornell NYC Tech to City Council Member Jessica Lappin, the entire City Council and the Roosevelt Island Community which are included as part of the lease agreement between the NYC and Cornell for the Goldwater Hospital site. In addition to the commitments included in the lease agreement, NYC Deputy Mayor’s Robert Steel sent this letter dated May 2 2012 to Ms. Lappin regarding NYC contributing operating funds for a pilot Roosevelt Island ferry service and NYPD monitoring security concerns for the new campus.
> 
> As previously reported, the NYC Land Use Committee held Public Hearing on the Cornell NYC Tech application on April 30. Witnesses at the hearing were representatives from NYC, Cornell NYC Tech and Roosevelt Island residents. Click here for the full video of the hearings. (the video is from the NYC Council and includes all Land Use Committee hearing for the day. The Roosevelt Island Cornell NYC Tech hearing begins at the 2 hour 28 minute mark).


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cornell Tech Selects Developer For 350-Unit Residence*












> Slowly but surely, Cornell's Roosevelt Island tech campus is becoming a reality. The megaproject is on track for a 2014 groundbreaking, and today Cornell NYC Tech announced that its first residential building will be developed by a joint venture between the Hudson Companies and Related Companies. The project will be a 350-unit residence for students, staff, and faculty, and it will have a mix of micro units and one- to three-bedroom apartments.
> 
> The entire campus will take 20 years to build, but the first phase should open in 2017. In addition to the residential building, the first phase includes a 150,000-square-foot, net-zero academic building by Thom Mayne of Morphosis Architects, a walkway linking the campus with Four Freedoms Park, a hotel, and a corporate co-location center. Sadly, there are no renderings of the residence yet..


----------



## thejacko5 (Nov 3, 2010)

drawings are out for the first academic building. Its the smaller 7 story building in the foreground of the rendering above, to the left of the larger tower.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cornell Tech's Glassy Green Roosevelt Island Campus Revealed*












> After finally getting the green light, Cornell just unleashed a slew of new renderings that show what its new Roosevelt Island tech campus will actually look like. At 2 million square feet, the glassy, sustainable, public-space-prioritizing project has tapped the brains of a long roster of respected city architects and firms: Morphosis' Pritzker Prize-winning Thom Payne; Weiss/Manfredi Architecture; Handel Architects; and Skidmore Owings & Merrill. Peruse through the images below to get a feel for the designs of 1) the first academic building, with aspirations for net-zero energy use; 2) the "tech walk" or central campus plaza; 3) the corporate co-location building (which will have students working side-by-side with entrepreneurs and tech-industry professionals); and 4) the first residential building, set to hold 350 units.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*First Renderings Revealed for Cornell Tech's Residential Tower*

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2014/05/15/first_renderings_revealed_for_cornell_techs_residential_tower.php


----------



## thejacko5 (Nov 3, 2010)

pretty ugly imo


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/09/construction-update-cornell-techs-campus-on-roosevelt-island.html


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

A glimpse of steel rising from 57th Street (click for full size):


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earthcam needs to put a camera on the Queensboro Bridge to document this.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Here’s a glimpse of Cornell’s new tech campus, the future of NY startup scene*










SOURE: http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/17/h...w-tech-campus-the-future-of-ny-startup-scene/


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

The view down 57th Street, starting to show some shape:


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

This afternoon from the little park at the end of East 58th Street:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*12/16*


DSC01044 by Casey Cyan, on Flickr


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

This afternoon, from a distance:


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

http://tectonicphoto.com/blog/2016/2/16/construction-photos-cornell-tech-campus-nyc


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2016/2/22/cornell-tech-campus


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

Yesterday:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It'd be better if the tower was further apart from the bridge. Conflicting shapes and architectural languages there, causing unnecessary disharmony.

But still, a very interesting project and an important startup & tech campus with quite some relevance for the whole US East Coast.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Facade installation underway at the Passivehouse Tower for the new Cornell tech campus.*









https://twitter.com/FieldCondition


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

This morning:


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

Facade installation:



Took the pic above around 10am this morning - here's the same wall at 5pm, with the afternoon sun shining directly at it...in this light the speckled effect of the brickwork is much more prominent:


----------



## sohuman (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks very good


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

This morning:


----------



## WillBuild (Aug 11, 2010)

Coming along nicely.









The cladding on the education building is very interesting. The metal is perforated, so changes as you move.



The cladding on the taller residential building is less exciting. Gives off a bit of an 80s office tower vibe. This is the well publicized passive house, so the facade probably includes some serious insulation methods like triple glass.

(all my own photos hosted on Flickr)


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the updates.. one of the more interesting projects in NYC.


----------



## 57th&1st (Jul 5, 2012)

This afternoon, looking sparkly...:


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any new photos of the site?


----------



## j-biz (Aug 15, 2013)

Indeed there is. Just today from Field Condition.

Construction Update: Cornell Tech




























Many more on the site.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

...Once more,Morphosis amazes me!.
Can't believe few people seem to care about this project here on ssc!..


----------



## Chris08876 (Oct 2, 2015)

Pic by me. Taken 6/23/17.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ready for the fall semester.
The tower is not very attractive, besides it is to tall and to near the bridge.


Cornell Tech, Roosevelt Island - New York City by Yonah Freemark, en Flickr

Cornell Tech, Roosevelt Island, Queensboro Ed Koch Bridge - New York City by Yonah Freemark, en Flickr

Cornell Tech, Roosevelt Island, Long Island City - New York City by Yonah Freemark, en Flickr

Cornell Tech, Roosevelt Island - New York City by Yonah Freemark, en Flickr

Cornell Tech, Roosevelt Island - New York City by Yonah Freemark, en Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Construction Update: Cornell Tech Executive Education Center and Graduate Hotel*
*AUGUST 22, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architects:* Snohetta; *Client:* Cornell Tech with AJ Capital Partners; *Program:* Hotel, Conference and Meeting; *Location:* Roosevelt Island, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2019.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B2IL8YPglUW/​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> *Construction Tour: One Vanderbilt*
> *OCTOBER 16, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION
> 
> *Architect:* KPF; *Developer:* SL Green Realty Corporation; *Development Manager:* Hines; *Construction:* Tishman Construction; *Interiors:* Gensler; *MEP Engineers:* Jaros Baum & Bolles; *Structural Engineers:* Severud Associates; *Program:* Mixed Use, Office, Retail; *Location:* Midtown East, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020.





Spoiler



..


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

No wonder..... DAMN...

https://tech.cornell.edu/admissions/tuition-fees/


----------



## cmrhm (Jan 28, 2011)

Will there any further buildings are going to be built in the coming years?


----------

